# chalking?



## johnschmidt (Jun 13, 2013)

Ive got a couple of russian tortoises that ive seen mating this spring. A couple of days ago the female dug a nest and laid two eggs. I transfered them to an incubator with 32 degrees C and 70% relative humidity.

The same female laid 5 eggs last year, none wish was fertile however.
So im hoping for better luck this year. I have never had a fertile egg, and unexperienced in the signs of fertility.

From what ive read, its a bit early, but I believe me seeing signs of chalking on the two eggs but im eager to hear your opinion.
Here are some pics from 1 day, 2 days 3 days and 5 days after laying the eggs.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks like they're chalking to me! (I have found that the first year a tortoise lays eggs the eggs are often not fertile.) Good luck!


----------

